# What size dry box should I buy?



## Aquadog (Dec 8, 2018)

I'm trying to buy a dry box for my 15' raft. The inside width of my raft is 47" I have 13" from floor to bottom of frame? Any suggestions would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Large.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Seriously, though...


Get as large of box as will fit in your frame. A 15' boat has plenty of floor space. I wouldn't hesitate to consider an 18-20" long box. It's crazy how much you can fit with those extra couple inches more than a 16" long box.


As for width, go for 45-46" and give yourself an inch or two next to the tubes.



Height, I'd say somewhere in the 16-18" range. 18 is just a tad high, but if you row off the box or a Paco pad on the box, you should be fine. I'd go for a lower box if you put a flip seat on it.

If you can afford it, go custom-sized and really max out your dry volume for the few extra hundred $.


----------



## nolichuck (Mar 11, 2010)

I have been using a large Rubbermaid box on my 14' cat for years. The lip on the box fits nicely on the NRS frame and I strap it to the frame with all kinds of gear on top. I have taken on a very small amount of water once or twice and have thought about using some weatherstripping to make it totally waterproof. I haven't flipped my cat so I'm not sure how well it would hold up under that circumstance. It holds a lot of stuff and is a heck of a lot less expensive than a metal dry box. And yes, I did knock on wood regarding no flips.


----------



## Aquadog (Dec 8, 2018)

Thank you all for the advice


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Aquadog said:


> I'm trying to buy a dry box for my 15' raft. The inside width of my raft is 47" I have 13" from floor to bottom of frame? Any suggestions would be appreciated thanks!



47 wide x 18 high and 20 wide. Bear certified.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

What kind of raft is 15' and has 47" between the tubes? Seems enormous. But yes, as large as you can get between the tubes is the answer.


----------



## NativeDiver (Jun 7, 2017)

*LARGE to X-Large*

Purchase a dry box that fits as close to the outside tubes as possible- you will never say to yourself- 'man, I am glad that I bought a box 4 inches short so I can keep loosing everything down the sides!' 



Reasonable quality for a weekend warrior Frontier Play - frontierplay.com
For top notch guide quality: RecTec in Eugene, OR


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

The interior width of my tubes is 48 and I use a 13x16x38"+/- box shifted to one side so the gap between the raft tube and the box on the opposite side fits a scepter water jug (or ammo can on its side) perfectly.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Make sure you don't have your frame in a place that would put the box corners where the tubes start to curve in. If you do, it's okay but use the inside width from the curves, not straight sections in that situation. Some people like the box touching the sides. I like to leave an inch on each side so it's easier to take in and out (I carry the kitchen sometimes). Much more than an inch and you're losing space and will drop things down there. Height, you rowing off it, rowing off a paco on the box, using a seat, etc? Mock up the height you'd like to row from above the frame, than add the distance to the flow (below the frame). If for passengers to ride on, do the same but it's not as big of a deal. I like leaving a couple inches between the floor and bottom of the box because we run some boney rivers and I'll run a soft floor. I like a little margin of error if I go over a rock so I'm less likely to pinch my floor between a rock and a box or cooler. Some people have their boxes touching the floor. Personal preference. Length-how big can you go without cramping your rowers compartment? Go that big. Also, if you have certain big items you know will go in the box (big boiling pot), make sure that will clear the inside lip of the box.

Nobody on the internet should be able to tell you exactly what size to get the box from the info you gave. They can tell you how to measure things out so you are happy with what you buy.


----------



## Aquadog (Dec 8, 2018)

Great advice everyone I think I have a good idea how to get one I like and that fits well so thanks for all your input everyone my background is in kayaking so excited to get my first raft set up and all the advice really helps. Happy rowing/paddling everyone stay safe!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Aquadog said:


> Great advice everyone I think I have a good idea how to get one I like and that fits well so thanks for all your input everyone my background is in kayaking so excited to get my first raft set up and all the advice really helps. Happy rowing/paddling everyone stay safe!



Welcome to the dark side of the river.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Aquadog said:


> my background is in kayaking so excited to get my first raft set up and all the advice really helps.



Kayakers who are assholes who will drink your beer and expect you to to haul their cast iron in your kitchen box.


(I, too, am a kayaker/rafter. )


----------

